# New~



## ZagadaxD (Apr 15, 2014)

Hello Guys! Im new to this site, but I have been an aquarist the past 4 years. I have 6 koi's all are 2 inches in lenght, on an aquarium not on a pond. :fish-in-bowl:


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Welcome. Hope you have a pond for them when they start growing.


----------



## rtmaston (Jul 14, 2012)

welcome


----------



## henningc (Apr 17, 2013)

Wecome. Just an FYI, you can get a 300 gal stock tank for under $200. They can live outdoors yearround once they out grow indoors.


----------



## Angelcliff (Apr 14, 2014)

Welcome


----------



## rtmaston (Jul 14, 2012)

can you post some pictures I love to see them.


----------



## Angelcliff (Apr 14, 2014)

rtmaston said:


> can you post some pictures I love to see them.


Sure no prob


----------



## Angelcliff (Apr 14, 2014)

Angelcliff said:


> Sure no prob


<a href="http://s1371.photobucket.com/user/bkgirl081480/media/Mobile%20Uploads/2014-04/A3154963-5D1B-4B24-B6D0-CE582CA2411B_zpsikaevtqi.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1371.photobucket.com/albums/ag303/bkgirl081480/Mobile%20Uploads/2014-04/A3154963-5D1B-4B24-B6D0-CE582CA2411B_zpsikaevtqi.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo A3154963-5D1B-4B24-B6D0-CE582CA2411B_zpsikaevtqi.jpg"/></a>


----------



## Angelcliff (Apr 14, 2014)

Angelcliff said:


> <a href="http://s1371.photobucket.com/user/bkgirl081480/media/Mobile%20Uploads/2014-04/A3154963-5D1B-4B24-B6D0-CE582CA2411B_zpsikaevtqi.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1371.photobucket.com/albums/ag303/bkgirl081480/Mobile%20Uploads/2014-04/A3154963-5D1B-4B24-B6D0-CE582CA2411B_zpsikaevtqi.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo A3154963-5D1B-4B24-B6D0-CE582CA2411B_zpsikaevtqi.jpg"/></a>


<a href="http://s1371.photobucket.com/user/bkgirl081480/media/Mobile%20Uploads/2014-04/E9E0D984-D381-465C-B0A7-DF5FEDD92FA3_zpstxeqbf3n.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1371.photobucket.com/albums/ag303/bkgirl081480/Mobile%20Uploads/2014-04/E9E0D984-D381-465C-B0A7-DF5FEDD92FA3_zpstxeqbf3n.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo E9E0D984-D381-465C-B0A7-DF5FEDD92FA3_zpstxeqbf3n.jpg"/></a>


----------



## Angelcliff (Apr 14, 2014)

I also have a mbuna very nasty also


----------



## rtmaston (Jul 14, 2012)

thanks so much.the tank is beautiful. how long has it been setup? how did you upload the pictures to the post? thanks


----------



## rtmaston (Jul 14, 2012)

is it hard to do a gravel vac with so many rocks in it? I have a plant tank with a few fish in it I started a few weeks ago and I was thanking how hard it would be to do a gravel vac when the plants get big.


----------



## Angelcliff (Apr 14, 2014)

rtmaston said:


> thanks so much.the tank is beautiful. how long has it been setup?


Six months just add a peacock last nite it has blue face and yello body n one white line down the middle he beautiful


----------



## Angelcliff (Apr 14, 2014)

rtmaston said:


> is it hard to do a gravel vac with so many rocks in it? I have a plant tank with a few fish in it I started a few weeks ago and I was thanking how hard it would be to do a gravel vac when the plants get big.


I remove all the rock to clean but I want to start a plant tank in my 46 I like how they look plus it's very good for water


----------



## Angelcliff (Apr 14, 2014)

rtmaston said:


> thanks so much.the tank is beautiful. how long has it been setup? how did you upload the pictures to the post? thanks


Photobucket everyone on here helped me cause I couldn't download pics but now I can


----------

